# Bandit Rack?



## derekleffew (Apr 30, 2010)

Tell us all you know about that which is referred to as "the bandit rack".


----------



## Footer (May 4, 2010)

Usual QOTD rules apply... Pro's hold off for 1 week!


----------



## derekleffew (May 14, 2010)

Disappointed in the members of ControlBooth. A Google search for "bandit rack" returns this quote from this site: KnowledgeBase: Phasing in Sensor Portable Packs and Touring Racks - Electronic Theatre Controls


> An SP36 (also Known as the Bandit Rack)


One can only surmise that ETC made this product for, or at the request of, Bandit Lites.



Sensor Touring Racks.pdf

Product appears to be discontinued, likely due to low demand. Once all the R&R shops bought them, no need for any more.


----------



## ship (May 14, 2010)

Week or not... I got nothing other than association with the company.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (May 16, 2010)

Looks like two universes of 36 channels each (or one of 72). The Sensor stuff is really nice, as you can swap in dimmers or relays of varying capacities on which ever channel (pairs) you need.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (May 18, 2010)

lalalala, I am a liar!


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 11, 2010)

TimmyP1955 said:


> Looks like two universes of 36 channels each (or one of 72). ...


Only one of the CEMs is active. The other is a spare in an unwired slot.


----------

